# قاضي الظلم والمرأة اللحوحة..!!!



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

*قاضي الظلم والمرأة اللحوحة*

*وقال الرب اسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم. أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهاراً وليلاً وهو متمهل عليهم. أقول لكم إنه ينصفهم سريعاً ( لو 18: 6 ،7)*
*
مَثَل قاضي الظلم بسيط وواضح في مبناه. فلقد كانت هناك أرملة في مدينة لديها مشكلة، فذهبت إلى قاضي مدينتها لينصفها، لكن ذلك القاضي كان ظالماً، فلم يهتم بأمر تلك المرأة.

 وأما الأرملة فإذ لم يكن لها من ملاذ آخر، فلقد اعتادت أن تذهب إلى ذلك القاضي بشكواها يومياً، مما دفع القاضي لأن يقول في نفسه: وإن كنت لا أخاف الله ولا أهاب إنساناً، لكن لكي أُريح نفسي من هذه المرأة أنصفها.*

*وهنا نقول: إن المفارقات بين هذا المَثَل وبين حالتنا مع إلهنا واضحة:*

*ـ فالقاضي هنا هو على النقيض تماماً من الله: فهو ظالم، ولا يبالي ولا يرحم، لا ضمير عنده يزعجه، ولا قلب يجعله يرق. أما الله فهو ليس فقط عادلاً، بل هو أيضاً صالح ومحب.*

*ـ ثم إن القاضي ما كان يعنيه مُطلقاً أمر المرأة الأرملة، أما الرب فهو يعنى بصفة خاصة بالمظلومين وبالأرامل ( مز 10: 14 ،18؛ 68: 5).*

*ـ ثم إن القاضي أنصف الأرملة لكي يتخلص منها ويرتاح. في المقابل مع ذلك فإن الرب لا يريدنا أن نسكت، بل هو يحرّضنا قائلاً: "لا تسكتوا، ولا تدعوه يسكت" ( إش 62: 6 ،7).*

*ـ ورابعاً: إنه لم تكن هناك أية علاقة بين القاضي وهذه الأرملة، وأما المسيح هنا فهو لا يقول إن الله ينصف الصارخين إليه، أو ينصف المؤمنين الصارخين، بل ينصف مختاريه الصارخين. ومختاروه هم أولئك الذين سُرَّ بهم الله منذ الأزل، واختارهم لمسرته ولذته، لنكون بالقرب منه إلى الأبد.*

*هنا قطبان على طرفي نقيض: قاضي يملك السلطة، وأرملة لا سند لها. هي في منتهى العجز أمام قاضي لا يبالي. ومع ذلك فإنها نالت بغيتها. فكيف تم لها ذلك؟ يقول الرب في ع4ـ6 إنه عن طريق لجاجتها حصلت على ما تريد. وهكذا فإن امرأة عاجزة، بدون سلاح سوى اللجاجة، حصلت على ما تريد من قاضي ظالم!*

*ويظل الدرس الذي قصد الرب أن يعلِّمه لتلاميذه هنا؛
 أنه إذا كان القاضي الظالم أنصف، فكم بالحري الله العادل. وإذا كان إنسان شرير خضع لامرأة لا تملك من القوة سوى سلاح اللجاجة، وعمل ما لم يكن يوّد أن يعمله، فكم بالحري الله البار يُسرّ بأن يسمع لصلوات القديسين الحارة، ويعمل ما يُسرّ هو بأن يعمله.*


منقول​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتيييييييير
علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## sadly (18 يوليو 2011)

ورابعاً: إنه لم تكن هناك أية علاقة بين القاضي وهذه الأرملة، وأما المسيح هنا فهو لا يقول إن الله ينصف الصارخين إليه، أو ينصف المؤمنين الصارخين، بل ينصف مختاريه الصارخين. ومختاروه هم أولئك الذين سُرَّ بهم الله منذ الأزل، واختارهم لمسرته ولذته، لنكون بالقرب منه إلى الأبد.

اخي م القصد من قولك ( وأما المسيح فهو لاي قول ان الله ينصف الصارخين اليه او ينصف المؤمنين الصارخين، بل مختاريه الصارخين) !
هل معنى هذا أن الله لا يسمع من كل الصارخين اليه الا فقط الذين اختارهم من قبل!!!
اذا كان هذا ما تقصد في قولك هذا فأنا اسمح لي ان اعارضك الرأي..  مكتوب أن الله يسكن في القلب المنكسر أي الانسان المتواضع القلب.. ولا يرفض الله أن يسمع له سواء اكأن اختاره ام لم يختاره  ف الله لا يحابي احد!
وتقبل مروري...


----------



## femon (19 يوليو 2011)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يوليو 2011)

sadly قال:


> ورابعاً: إنه لم تكن هناك أية علاقة بين القاضي وهذه الأرملة، وأما المسيح هنا فهو لا يقول إن الله ينصف الصارخين إليه، أو ينصف المؤمنين الصارخين، بل ينصف مختاريه الصارخين. ومختاروه هم أولئك الذين سُرَّ بهم الله منذ الأزل، واختارهم لمسرته ولذته، لنكون بالقرب منه إلى الأبد.
> 
> اخي م القصد من قولك ( وأما المسيح فهو لاي قول ان الله ينصف الصارخين اليه او ينصف المؤمنين الصارخين، بل مختاريه الصارخين) !
> هل معنى هذا أن الله لا يسمع من كل الصارخين اليه الا فقط الذين اختارهم من قبل!!!
> ...



*عندك حق طبعا, لكن الكاتب لا يقصد انه يقبل صراخ البعض ويهمل صراخ البعض الاخر, لكون هناك مختارين وهناك غير مختارين, بل أن المختارين هنا هم مختارين فقط لسابق علم الرب بالطريق الذى يسلكونه ولكون صراخهم يتطابق مع مشيئة الرب الصالحة .... والغير مختارين لأن صراخهم لا يتطابق مع مشيئته الصالحه *


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندك حق طبعا, لكن الكاتب لا يقصد انه يقبل صراخ البعض ويهمل صراخ البعض الاخر, لكون هناك مختارين وهناك غير مختارين, بل أن المختارين هنا هم مختارين فقط لسابق علم الرب بالطريق الذى يسلكونه ولكون صراخهم يتطابق مع مشيئة الرب الصالحة .... والغير مختارين لأن صراخهم لا يتطابق مع مشيئته الصالحه *


*شكرا خاااااااااااااالص يا أستاذنا لرد حضرتك الراااااااائع
أنا إستفدت منه كمان
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يوليو 2011)

*فعلا ان الرب ينصف مختاريه فقط....

لذلك تجده يستجيب للبعض و البعض لا رغم لجاجتهم و الحاحهم...و لكنهم لانهم ليسوا مختارين منذ الازل لا يسمع لهم فالله يسمع لمن اختار ان يسمع له فقط لانه عالم بانهم سيطلبونه و عارف ايه هي طلباتهم منذ الازل فينفذها اما من لم يختاره فلا يتوقع شيئا بالمقابل سوي وعد المسيح له بالملكوت بعد الموت و لكن لا استجابه في الدنيا مطلقا لانه غير مختار

كذلك الخلاص

الله اختار ناس للخلاص انتقاهم من الازل لذلك تجدهم مسيحيين اما الباقون فهم ليسوا اولاده و ليسوا للخلاص و لكنهم خلقوا لكي يخدموا المختارين و ينفعوهم دنيويا و هم للهلاك في الاخر




			. والغير مختارين لأن صراخهم لا يتطابق مع مشيئته الصالحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عفوا ابي الغالي انا لا اهزء لانك احيانا تسئ فهمي

و لكن ما هي مشيئته الصالحه لم افهم تلك النقطه

هذا ما اسئل عنه فقط؟؟؟

سلام​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

> كذلك الخلاص
> 
> الله اختار ناس للخلاص انتقاهم من الازل لذلك تجدهم مسيحيين اما الباقون  فهم ليسوا اولاده و ليسوا للخلاص و لكنهم خلقوا لكي يخدموا المختارين و  ينفعوهم دنيويا و هم للهلاك في الاخر



لالالالا ازاى دة ؟!!!!!
الله يريد ان* جميع الناس يخلصون* والى معرفة الحق يقبلون


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ما هي مشيئته الصالحه لم افهم تلك النقطه
> 
> هذا ما اسئل عنه فقط؟؟؟
> 
> سلام




*أهلا جوسبل ....
هناك فريقان, أحدهم يحب الرب, وفريق يدعى انه يحب الرب

الأول يحبه لذاته ..... لانه تذوقه وشعر بعذوبة ابوته ومحبته وحنانه .... لذا يفعل وصاياه .... ينفذها مهما كان الثمن .... يسير خلفه حاملا صليبه .... بحب وليس بتذمر ..... وعنده استعداد أن يُصلب ويموت ... ليس من أجل أحبائه ... بل ومن أجل أعدائه ايضا .... متمثلا بسيده ... وامثال هؤلاء الشهداء الذين بذلوا حياتهم وقبلوا العذاب والهوان والذبح ... لاجل تنفيذ وصاياه

الفريق الآخر يحب الله لأجل عطايه ولأجل أنه يريد أن يستخدمه لتحقيق ارادته هو .... فنجد إنسان مثلا يذهب للكنيسه ويصلى ويصوم متضرعا أن يتزوج إنسان معين ..... ولا يجد استجابه .... فنجده يتراجع عن علاقته الغير متوافقه مع مشيئة الله .... 

هناك فرق نحب الله لمعرفه حقيقيه به .... وبين أن نحب عطايا الله واستخدامه لتحقيق امور ليست متوافقه مع مشيئته

اتمنى أن أكون وفقت فى توضيح الأمر*


----------



## MAJI (19 يوليو 2011)

هذه القصة فيها تأملات وعبر رائعة
حتى من الانسان الشرير ممكن ان يُنتزع الحق
وحتى الانسان الضعيف ممكن ان يأخذ حقه من القوي الظالم(الرب مع الضعيف) 
فهي تشجع المؤمن ان لاييأس من حقه
 فكثير من الناس تنظر للمسيحي انه ضعيف لانهم يرونه غير عدواني ولايستخدم القوة في استرجاع حقه ورفع الظلم عنه , وهذه القصة تعلمنا ان هناك طرق كثيرة لاعادة الحق بعيدا عن  العنف والقوة
شكرا ابوتربو للموضوع الرائع الهادف


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *فعلا ان الرب ينصف مختاريه فقط....
> 
> لذلك تجده يستجيب للبعض و البعض لا رغم لجاجتهم و الحاحهم...و لكنهم لانهم ليسوا مختارين منذ الازل لا يسمع لهم فالله يسمع لمن اختار ان يسمع له فقط لانه عالم بانهم سيطلبونه و عارف ايه هي طلباتهم منذ الازل فينفذها اما من لم يختاره فلا يتوقع شيئا بالمقابل سوي وعد المسيح له بالملكوت بعد الموت و لكن لا استجابه في الدنيا مطلقا لانه غير مختار
> 
> ...


*ما تقوليه ذكرنى بنظرية جهم ابن صفوان فى مفهومه للجبريه المطلقه ... *
*المختارون منذ الازل والمرفضون منذ الازل ... كيف هذا ..؟؟*
*عندما مات السيد المسيح على الصليب ... لم يمت لاجل مختاريه فقط ..*
*بل مات لاجل كل البشر .. سُفك دمه لاجل كل من هم على ظهر المسكونه ... لم يختر قله قليله ... بل انه دائماً يسعى ليبحث عن الجميع .. دون كلل او ملل ... هو دائماً يختارنا كل صباح .. ولكن نحن من يرفض ان يختاره .. يسعى لنا فى كل وقت ونحن نسعى لان نهرب منه ... عن جهل وعدم معرفه ....*

*صدقينى عزيزتى ... يسوع احن بكثير من هذه الصوره التى فى تصورك ... *​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2011)

الهنا يبحث عن كل الخراف الضاله ويريدها 

ولكن توجد خرااف تجرى تحتمى به 

وتوجد خراااف تعاند وتهرب وتهلك 
=========================

ربى اجعلنى مثل الخروف الضال اللذى وجدته ووضعته بين ذراعيك فانى محتاج لحضنك كى انام به فى سلام وفرح 

=========================

مشكور للموضوع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## MAJI (19 يوليو 2011)

لكن مامعنى الاية
((المدعوون كثيرون لكن المختارين قليلون )  ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> لكن مامعنى الاية
> ((المدعوون كثيرون لكن المختارين قليلون )  ؟



*المختارين هم الذين يقبلون الدعوة

تعال الآن نطبق النص الإنجيلى القائل: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي» (مت  19 :  21)

دعنا نضعه فى استفتاء عام .... لنرى كم منا سيوافق أن يتخلص من كل ما يملكه كى يتبع يسوع

صدقنى أننا نحبه قولا لا فعلا

وهذه هى الكارثة ....*


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> صدقنى أننا نحبه قولا لا فعلا
> وهذه هى الكارثة ....*


*لكن ... صبره وطولة اناته ... *
*يدرجنا فى عمق حبه ...
 ان كان بالقول ... ليصير بالفعل .. حتى يتملك كل كياننا .. *
*فلنصل فقط .... ولندعه يعمل بداخلنا كما يحلو له ..*​


----------



## MAJI (19 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المختارين هم الذين يقبلون الدعوة*
> 
> *تعال الآن نطبق النص الإنجيلى القائل: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي» (مت 19 : 21)*
> 
> ...


شكرا على التوضيح 
فعلا نحن لانعرف مايتطلبه الايمان مننا


----------



## sadly (19 يوليو 2011)

متى يكون هذا الصراخ بحسب مشيئة الله؟ ومتى لا يكون بحسب مشيئته؟ 
ارجو التوضيح..
بصراحة انا لحد هدا الوقت  اسعى جاهدة للتعرف على الله وعلى صفاته.. لاني للاسف اجد مَن يشوهون صورة الله في اذهاننا!  ولذلك اقرأ كتير عن الله في الكتاب المقدس.. اوقات اشعر انه يحبنا من جانب ومن جانب آخر اشعر بالخوف منه! واشعر كأنه شخص غامض لا اعرفه..  احيانا اجد نفسي اتمسك به واحيانا اخرى اجد نفسي اضعف.. اعرف جيداً في داخل نفسي ان الله محبة وان الرب صالح وأنه نور وانه جميل جدا  وجماله يفوق اي تصور 
لكن ما زلت اتعرف عليه!
ابحث عنه وعن صفاته لامحي كل صورة مشوهة صورت لي عنه! 
ومن جانب آخر  لا اريد ان تربطني علاقة في الله لان لي احتياجات اريد تحقيقها مع اني لا انكر ان لي احتياجات وارجو من الله ان يحققها لكن ليس هذا الشيء هو  الذي اريد ان يكون اساس علاقتي به!
احيانا اجد نفسي ان طاقتي على الاحتمال نفذت ولم اعد احتمل واشعر بعتاب نحو الله ومن صمته!
واقله يا رب انا زعلان منك وأجد نفسي من شدة التعب لا اقوى على الصلاة حتى.. وممكن ان ابتعد قليلا عن طريق الله.. لكن اجد نفسي بعدها لا استطيع الابتعاد اكثر واعود واتمسك بالله لاني اعلم جيدا اني ما لي غيرو.. وأشعر اني وقت ابتعد عنه اقترب من نار الخطية والمشاعر السلبية تعود تتملكني فأجد نفسي اسارع بالرجوع الى الله لكي لا تتملكني تلك المشاعر متل مشاعر الحقد واجد ان الاقتراب من الله افضل من ان ابقى حبيسة تلك المشاعر القاتلة!  لكن ومع ذلك ما ازال اشعر بعتاب نحو الله واصرخ الى الله كثيراً ولا اجد سوى الصمت واحس وقتها اني مهما صرخت فلن يسمعني لانه من الممكن أن لا اكون المختارين!
قرأت كثيرا عن الرب يسوع وعن حياته على الارض واكتشفت كم هو متواضع ووديع القلب.. وأجد نفسي تنجذب اليه والى جماله والى صفاته الاكثر من رائعة.. لكن اسمع عن صورا اخرى مشوهة عن الله! فارجع ابتعد.... ولكن اعود بالنهاية!
احيانا اشعر اني مهما صرخت الى الله فلن يسمعني وهدا ما يزيد احساسي بالوحدة والغربة في هذا العالم.. لانه من الممكن ان لا اكون من المختارين فيزداد احساس بوحدتي واشتهي الموت لارتاح من هذا العالم البشع!
اسفه على الاطالة
وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## MAJI (20 يوليو 2011)

اختي سادلي واضح من الاسم الذي اخترتيه انك حزينة
يكون الصراخ بحسب مشيئة الرب عندما يكون لصالحك لانه صالح
الهنا واضح جدا ترينه في المسيح 
ماذا نريد نحن البشر من الهنا بعد هذا كله ؟
انه اتضع وحل بيننا لنعرف فكره وخطته لنا لنعيش حياة افضل 
صدقيني ايمانك هو الذي سيحررك من كل هذا اليأس والحيرة والتذبذب
افرحي بالرب كل حين


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدااا
ورااائع
شكـــــرا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يوليو 2011)

*


sadly قال:



			متى يكون هذا الصراخ بحسب مشيئة الله؟ ومتى لا يكون بحسب مشيئته؟ 
ارجو التوضيح..
بصراحة انا لحد هدا الوقت  اسعى جاهدة للتعرف على الله وعلى صفاته.. لاني للاسف اجد مَن يشوهون صورة الله في اذهاننا!  ولذلك اقرأ كتير عن الله في الكتاب المقدس.. اوقات اشعر انه يحبنا من جانب ومن جانب آخر اشعر بالخوف منه! واشعر كأنه شخص غامض لا اعرفه..  احيانا اجد نفسي اتمسك به واحيانا اخرى اجد نفسي اضعف.. اعرف جيداً في داخل نفسي ان الله محبة وان الرب صالح وأنه نور وانه جميل جدا  وجماله يفوق اي تصور 
لكن ما زلت اتعرف عليه!
ابحث عنه وعن صفاته لامحي كل صورة مشوهة صورت لي عنه! 
ومن جانب آخر  لا اريد ان تربطني علاقة في الله لان لي احتياجات اريد تحقيقها مع اني لا انكر ان لي احتياجات وارجو من الله ان يحققها لكن ليس هذا الشيء هو  الذي اريد ان يكون اساس علاقتي به!
احيانا اجد نفسي ان طاقتي على الاحتمال نفذت ولم اعد احتمل واشعر بعتاب نحو الله ومن صمته!
واقله يا رب انا زعلان منك وأجد نفسي من شدة التعب لا اقوى على الصلاة حتى.. وممكن ان ابتعد قليلا عن طريق الله.. لكن اجد نفسي بعدها لا استطيع الابتعاد اكثر واعود واتمسك بالله لاني اعلم جيدا اني ما لي غيرو.. وأشعر اني وقت ابتعد عنه اقترب من نار الخطية والمشاعر السلبية تعود تتملكني فأجد نفسي اسارع بالرجوع الى الله لكي لا تتملكني تلك المشاعر متل مشاعر الحقد واجد ان الاقتراب من الله افضل من ان ابقى حبيسة تلك المشاعر القاتلة!  لكن ومع ذلك ما ازال اشعر بعتاب نحو الله واصرخ الى الله كثيراً ولا اجد سوى الصمت واحس وقتها اني مهما صرخت فلن يسمعني لانه من الممكن أن لا اكون المختارين!
قرأت كثيرا عن الرب يسوع وعن حياته على الارض واكتشفت كم هو متواضع ووديع القلب.. وأجد نفسي تنجذب اليه والى جماله والى صفاته الاكثر من رائعة.. لكن اسمع عن صورا اخرى مشوهة عن الله! فارجع ابتعد.... ولكن اعود بالنهاية!
احيانا اشعر اني مهما صرخت الى الله فلن يسمعني وهدا ما يزيد احساسي بالوحدة والغربة في هذا العالم.. لانه من الممكن ان لا اكون من المختارين فيزداد احساس بوحدتي واشتهي الموت لارتاح من هذا العالم البشع!
اسفه على الاطالة
وتقبلوا مروري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نشكر الأبنة سادلى على صدق مشاعرها التى افاضتها فى مشاركتها
واسمحى لى ابنتى العزيزة أن اوضح نقاط هامة
1- لا توجد قدرية فى المسيحية, فالشيئ الوحيد الذى لا يتدخل فيه الله هو ارادة الإنسان, فكل ما يفعله الإنسان يفعله بكامل إرادته, خيرا كان أو شرا

2- أختيار الله لفرد وعدم اختياره لفرد أخر غير نابع عن تحيز لإنسان ورفض لأنسان آخر, ولننظر إلى يهوذا واللص اليمين كمثال واضح, الرب يسوع اختار يهوذا ليكون احد تلاميذه, رغم علمه المسبق بما سيفعله يهوذا, فهل أفاده أختيار الرب له, كلا, بل سقط يهوذا وكان سقوطه مروعاً..... بعكس اللص اليمين ... والسامرية .... والمجدلية .... وزكا ...... وكثيرين مثلهم ..... ربحوا الابدية رغم سلوكهم الخاطئ .... بمجرد ان لمستهم الكلمة 

نحن نخطئ كثيرا ..... الرب يسامح كثيرا ..... وينتظر توبتنا الصادقة ... حتى لو كانت فى آخر لحظة من لحظات حياتنا

فالسقوط والفتور وارد ...... والرجوع والقيام شيئ نملك القدره على فعلهما *


----------

